# ember tetras and golden rams / now angelfish and algae eater



## Ark (4 Oct 2008)

are they two suitable tank mates in a 125ltr full plnted tank


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

I don't see why not. Just have plenty of hiding places, which there will be if it's a planted tank. Also make sure you get a decent amount of embers, I'd say about 20 or so.


----------



## jay (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

Could even go with more than that. Would look really good with even 30 or 40 embers. Could only have a pair of rams in a 125ltr tank. Guess the amount of embers will depend on what else you have or want.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Could even go with more than that. Would look really good with even 30 or 40 embers. Could only have a pair of rams in a 125ltr tank. Guess the amount of embers will depend on what else you have or want.



Yeah, I just meant 20 as a good minimum.  30/40 is better because Embers are very nervous. I would say put them in the tank first so that they are confident before adding the Rams.


----------



## jay (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

Good call about their nerves. Thats what I'm thinking with my tank... just a massive shoal of embers.
Never thought about them with gold rams, but think the colours could work real well.

Good idea Ark


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

I think they'll be fine with Rams just as long as you get quite a lot of them and you give them a few months to settle in.


----------



## Ark (5 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

umm i think i messed up

went to ma today to get 40 embers and ended up not gettin any embers and gettin 4 platinum angels
i seen them in marks tank and i loved em
they were the last 4 in the shop
i know the tank is way to small for them but they are about 1 and half inches long so baby ones

and they were cheap 12.00 for a pair..

i dont think i can get 20 embers and 2 rams in their aswell now

but i think gold rams will look good with silver angels and theyre is alot of echinodoruses in the tank for them to hide in..

so im thinkin shall i get 20 embers to accent the platinums or 20 neon tetras
or 20 tetras and another 2 baby golden rams

i think the angels are short tern no longer then 6 months when they get to 4 inches ill probably try to sell them

will post pic later

they look gr8


----------



## jay (5 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

Embers definitely and possibly even neons will get mullered by the angels once they start growing, especially since they're the first residents in the tank now.
I wouldn't keep 2 of any different species of cichlid in a 125ltr tank... I've tried it and it wasn't pretty. Even with lots of cover, personally I wouldn't knowingly put any fish under unnecessary stress from bullying.  
ith 4 platinum angels in a 125 ltr, you may eventually end up having to get rid of 2 of them. You may be lucky to have got 4 same sex.
In terms of other fish, get a shoal of anything thats cardinal tetra size and above.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

Yeah, embers will soon be food as far as angels are concerned. Anything above 5cm will be okay. 

Don't get rams. You are already pushing it a bit with four angels, so adding another pair of rams wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Ark (5 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

what do you reccomend instead of embers then, the guy in ma said the embers would be food for them but i thought it would be ok

how about some rummy noses or lemon tetras? maybe 10 of either of the two


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*



			
				Ark said:
			
		

> what do you reccomend instead of embers then, the guy in ma said the embers would be food for them but i thought it would be ok
> 
> how about some rummy noses or lemon tetras? maybe 10 of either of the two



yeah, both would be okay because they are more than 5cm in length. ember tetras are about 3cm fully grown, and angels view anything that size as food.


----------



## Ark (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

i think lemons woul dbe better suited because ive seen then they are calmer then rummy oses and the shape of their body will make it impossible for the angels to eat them

now i need to find out quantityes im thing 7 - 10 lemons

also shouldi get shrimps or will the angels make a meal of them


----------



## Thomas McMillan (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

shrimp = food. they are less than 5cm.


----------



## Ark (6 Oct 2008)

*Re: ember tetras and golden rams*

if shrimps are out of the equasion what algae eateres do you reccomend
i like baby plecs but as soon as they to 7 or 8 cm they look ugly imo

i was thinking otos but the nearast place that sells them is aquajardin again a 90 mile round trip by car

any other ideas on what could be suitable

ive seen nerite snails in my local ma?


----------



## jay (6 Oct 2008)

I've always seen shrimp as ok in an angel tank. Same with a discus tank


----------



## Ark (6 Oct 2008)

same ive also seen baby cherry shrimp and adult ones in a planted tank
in my experience if you  grow a large fish aand small fish together for when they are small then they lean not to eat oneanother

aboviously not keeping neons with oscars etc..

but my angels are only 4cm long so ill try to get the shrimps introduces as soon as possible

also what sort of vegatables should i feed the angels and how

they are quite shy but they are straight up there when i open the lid to give them tetramin crisps.


----------



## jay (6 Oct 2008)

Baby cherries may be be a snack, but amano shrimp shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Ark (6 Oct 2008)

im gettin large cherries or large amanos whichever i can find


----------

